# Something's not right, *NEW Update Post #40*



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

I wish I knew what was wrong with my body. I feel like I should've had another baby by now, at least I thought I would in Oct/Nov '08. That was the plan anyway. I have not had a single period since I conceived #6, so Feb. '06 - dang near 3 YEARS!!!! This is totally not normal for me.

*Update in post #32*


----------



## Mommyintraining2 (Dec 17, 2006)

I'm not at all familiar with this. But in reading Honoring Our Cycles by Katie Singer, she offers ways to figure out what is going on with your cycle by charting. Maybe it would help you to know if you are ovulating or not. Once you find that out, you can explore other areas of your life/health to see what may be affecting your cycles. Her website is:

www.gardenoffertility.com

hth!


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

Thanks! I've been trying to chart, then I get discouraged & quit.


----------



## octobermoon (Nov 22, 2007)




----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

I am still so upset that nothing has happened yet. I feel that there is something really wrong, but no doctor will listen to me. I don't know what it's going to take.

I am seeing a naturopath next Wednesday, so *maybe* something will get figured out.


----------



## ShwarmaQueen (Mar 28, 2008)

It's so frustrating when you want to conceive...i know it's all I think about! For crying out loud- I just want ONE more, not asking for a whole lot! Rant over.

So, are you temping?


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShwarmaQueen* 







It's so frustrating when you want to conceive...i know it's all I think about! For crying out loud- I just want ONE more, not asking for a whole lot! Rant over.

So, are you temping?

I hear ya, just _one_ more! I miss being pregnant so much







.

Yes, I'm temping, but it varies so much between 94°-97°. It's not in any organized pattern either. So I don't know what else to do.


----------



## ShwarmaQueen (Mar 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pooka~Hugs* 
Yes, I'm temping, but it varies so much between 94°-97°. It's not in any organized pattern either. So I don't know what else to do.

Hmm...EFB? On medicine? Stressed? Gotta be something causing it...have you seen a doc?


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShwarmaQueen* 
Hmm...EFB? On medicine? Stressed? Gotta be something causing it...have you seen a doc?

Yes, and they all say I'm fine







. I *know* there's something wrong, but no one will listen to me.


----------



## kel32brown (Jun 12, 2007)

I have not had a single period since I conceived #6, so Feb. '06 - dang near 3 YEARS!!!! >>>>>
Go to your OB. That's not normal. Have you had hormones tested? Have you had a pap smear? Have you been written a RX for provera to see if you have enough ovarian function to have a withdrawal bleed? There are so many things that need to be done after not having a period for 3 years.

The cells can overgrow in your endometrium. That needs looked at. Go get 'em girl, you stick with it and don't let them blow you off.


----------



## lovebug (Nov 2, 2004)

there is NOTING like not knowing! i know how you feel and i am in the same boat!








s you will need them. i know how hard it must be for you!


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kel32brown* 
I have not had a single period since I conceived #6, so Feb. '06 - dang near 3 YEARS!!!! >>>>>
Go to your OB. That's not normal. Have you had hormones tested? Have you had a pap smear? Have you been written a RX for provera to see if you have enough ovarian function to have a withdrawal bleed? There are so many things that need to be done after not having a period for 3 years.

The cells can overgrow in your endometrium. That needs looked at. Go get 'em girl, you stick with it and don't let them blow you off.

Thanks for the info. Yes, it's been *that* long. I've had a Pap, and it was normal. I've never taken Provera. My PCP (an NP, not OB or GP) says that it;s due to me still BFing my almost 2 yr old







. Like CRAP it is! I was tandem nursing when I got PG w/ #6, when #5 was around 2 yrs old. I've NEVER gone this long without a cycle, and she won't do anything until I wean.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovebug* 
there is NOTING like not knowing! i know how you feel and i am in the same boat!








s you will need them. i know how hard it must be for you!























Same to you! Sorry you are as frustrated as I am







.


----------



## ameliabedelia (Sep 24, 2002)

If you got pregnant in Feb 06, then I assume your baby was born in Oct/Nov of 06. That only puts you at 24/25 months postpartum. While it's not common to go 2 years pp w/o a period, it's definitely not unheard of and doesn't mean that anything is definitely wrong.

I realize that this may be the longest YOU have ever gone..but it is still within the range of normal. Could be because your youngest is nursing more than other children, or maybe just that you are older (aren't we all







) Just because you ahve always gotten fertility back earlier before, doesn't mean that you will this time. Plus, I have read that fertility tends to come back later the older you are. Of course, I have no idea how old you are...but it is obviously older than you were 3 years ago.









I know it's hard when you want a little one so bad...I'm sorry you are stuck waiting.







s


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ameliabedelia* 
If you got pregnant in Feb 06, then I assume your baby was born in Oct/Nov of 06. That only puts you at 24/25 months postpartum. While it's not common to go 2 years pp w/o a period, it's definitely not unheard of and doesn't mean that anything is definitely wrong.

I realize that this may be the longest YOU have ever gone..but it is still within the range of normal. Could be because your youngest is nursing more than other children, or maybe just that you are older (aren't we all







) Just because you ahve always gotten fertility back earlier before, doesn't mean that you will this time. Plus, I have read that fertility tends to come back later the older you are. Of course, I have no idea how old you are...but it is obviously older than you were 3 years ago.









I know it's hard when you want a little one so bad...I'm sorry you are stuck waiting.







s

DD was born in Dec. '06, and nurses maybe 6 times a day for very short times. She has even been sleeping through the night a few times in the past couple of weeks.

I'm 32, and I feel that *something* is wrong, but I don't know what







.


----------



## ShwarmaQueen (Mar 28, 2008)

have u considered Accupunture? Some of the ladies over in Zen's Den have found it to work wonders!


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShwarmaQueen* 
have u considered Accupunture? Some of the ladies over in Zen's Den have found it to work wonders!

I'd try that, but not sure if there's anyone in this area that does it.


----------



## kel32brown (Jun 12, 2007)

I'm 32, and I feel that *something* is wrong, but I don't know what . >>

Ok, then let's cut to the chase. Go see an MD, get another pap smear, get an US of your abdomen, something.

Your inner spirit is trying to tell you something and you should honor it by getting serious about having your insides looked at. I don't buy the merchandise for sale that goes like: well you're older, these things happen.

Yes, well so does ovarian disease and uterine disease and all are better caught sooner rather than later. Your NP is doing you a dis-service. Get looked at. You don't have to wean, just make an appt.


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kel32brown* 
I'm 32, and I feel that *something* is wrong, but I don't know what . >>

Ok, then let's cut to the chase. Go see an MD, get another pap smear, get an US of your abdomen, something.

Your inner spirit is trying to tell you something and you should honor it by getting serious about having your insides looked at. I don't buy the merchandise for sale that goes like: well you're older, these things happen.

Yes, well so does ovarian disease and uterine disease and all are better caught sooner rather than later. Your NP is doing you a dis-service. Get looked at. You don't have to wean, just make an appt.

Thank you, I will do that. I'm so tired of the "wait & see" approach







: .


----------



## TTC Catholic (Jul 7, 2008)

First of all, I'm so sorry for the frustration you are experiencing TTC #2. If you sense something is not right, then you need to go with how you feel. Do not let anyone try to take away from you how you feel. If your doctor won't listen to you, you'll need to go for a second, third opinion, etc., until somebody will listen to you.

It took me 15 months to conceive #1. I am only 6 weeks and am still scared that something will go wrong. I have a history of endometriosis and ovarian cysts. I have been told by countless doctors that "it's in my head" or just "tough it out". I have also heard all of the insensitive comments when I was TTC - "You'll have a baby when it's meant to happen", and my favorite, "Just relax; you won't get pregnant if you obsess about it".

I wish you all the best, and I hope you can find out what is wrong, get it corrected, and have your Baby #2.

God bless you,
Kristin


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TTC Catholic* 







First of all, I'm so sorry for the frustration you are experiencing TTC #2. If you sense something is not right, then you need to go with how you feel. Do not let anyone try to take away from you how you feel. If your doctor won't listen to you, you'll need to go for a second, third opinion, etc., until somebody will listen to you.

It took me 15 months to conceive #1. I am only 6 weeks and am still scared that something will go wrong. I have a history of endometriosis and ovarian cysts. I have been told by countless doctors that "it's in my head" or just "tough it out". I have also heard all of the insensitive comments when I was TTC - "You'll have a baby when it's meant to happen", and my favorite, "Just relax; you won't get pregnant if you obsess about it".

I wish you all the best, and I hope you can find out what is wrong, get it corrected, and have your Baby #2.

God bless you,
Kristin

Thank you for your thougtful words. This would be baby #7 for me, I already have 6. I know it probably sounds selfish of me to want more, when some people can't even have one.


----------



## CarolBe (Oct 9, 2008)

There's nothing selfish about wanting more. Children are a blessing and no one should feel guilty about wanting more. I'm pg with #4 and I would LOVE to have more after this, but dh is adamant that this is the end of the line, I think it's built into a woman (alot of them anyway) to yearn for another child, no matter how many she has. I agree that if the doctors you've seen won't help you and write you off you either need to see someone else until someone does listen to you or to insist with your doctor that you KNOW something is wrong and won't they please order some tests to find out what it is?!
Big hugs to you and good luck!





















:
Carol


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CarolBe* 
There's nothing selfish about wanting more. Children are a blessing and no one should feel guilty about wanting more. I'm pg with #4 and I would LOVE to have more after this, but dh is adamant that this is the end of the line, I think it's built into a woman (alot of them anyway) to yearn for another child, no matter how many she has. I agree that if the doctors you've seen won't help you and write you off you either need to see someone else until someone does listen to you or to insist with your doctor that you KNOW something is wrong and won't they please order some tests to find out what it is?!
Big hugs to you and good luck!





















:
Carol

Thank you Carol! I'm blessed with an overdeveloped reproduction instinct. It must be genetic, because my mom wanted 12 children, but stopped at 7. I want as many as I'm able to have, hopefully 8, but that might be wishing & hoping for too much.


----------



## shakenbake (Nov 19, 2008)

anyone that tells you YOU have more then plenty children should be shot they are not you they dont know how you love your children i work at a day care with kiddos all day and have 2 of my own i cant get enoff of them! we are TTC #3 and praying this is our time my friends have told me stop worrying u will get preg when you stop trying so hard i say BITE ME its my life my body my family and if i want to chart and ov test then i will why go fora 50 50 shot when you can up your odds by knowing what your body is doing i say screw them all its Your Family!! good luck TTC i hope its fast!


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

Sorry for getting so upset, I just want some answers to what's going on.


----------



## party_of_seven (May 10, 2004)

You really might want to consider that breastfeeding might be affecting your fertility. Through LLL I have come into contact with several women who were unable to conceive until they almost completely weaned. Some of them did not even regain a cycle for 24+ months.

You are older now and your fertility might have changed a bit. Your body might be more sensitive to the nursing hormones. It happens sometimes. I conceived #4 while #3 was still nursing A LOT. Then I tried and tried to conceive #5 and had 2 early miscarriages. My cycles were short with short luteal phases. I ended up conceiving baby#5 just 2 cycles after #4 weaned.

Now I am 16 months PP after #5 and my cycles are just fine and I'm sure I could conceive quickly if I desired to.

I hope you get some answers. Hang in there.


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

I've been thinking about that lately too. I'm trying to cut DD back as much as I can, as well as trying different things at night with her.


----------



## kailotus (Nov 15, 2007)

I hope you will get pregnant soon! If your babe is 2 yrs old and you are breastfeeding, then its not too farfetched a thought that its the breastfeeding that is keeping you from getting your period. Plenty of women go 2 years postpardum with out a period! I know you said it wasn't like that with your past children, but maybe its just different this time. Bodies and hormones change over the years.
However, if you really feel there is something wrong, then you should pressure the doctors to examine your situation more closely. Doctors can be really oblivious sometimes!


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kailotus* 
I hope you will get pregnant soon! If your babe is 2 yrs old and you are breastfeeding, then its not too farfetched a thought that its the breastfeeding that is keeping you from getting your period. Plenty of women go 2 years postpardum with out a period! I know you said it wasn't like that with your past children, but maybe its just different this time. Bodies and hormones change over the years.
However, if you really feel there is something wrong, then you should pressure the doctors to examine your situation more closely. Doctors can be really oblivious sometimes!

Thank you. I have another appointment next Wednesday at a different clinic. The docs are supposed to be better than the ones in this area. Hope I get some sort of answers!


----------



## Pookietooth (Jul 1, 2002)

They can easily test your prolactin to see if bfing is interfering with your cycles. And your progesterone, estrogen, FSH, LH, testosterone, and thyroid (to rule out thyroid issues). Ask for them (in writing if you are shy around drs, like I am).


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pookietooth* 
They can easily test your prolactin to see if bfing is interfering with your cycles. And your progesterone, estrogen, FSH, LH, testosterone, and thyroid (to rule out thyroid issues). Ask for them (in writing if you are shy around drs, like I am).

Yep, I'm going to get all of that checked out. I really think I have a thyroid or adrenal problem that's causing some other issues as well.


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

Tomorrow's my appointment, and I hope it goes well. It hurts so much to want something so bad, and to not be able to have it.


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

My appointment went great!! I picked a good doctor! When we were discussing the # of kids I have & DD still nursing, she was saying she nursed her youngest until he was 4 1/2







: !!

Anyway, she was looking in my file, and there were no results of my bloodwork I had done by an endocrinologist back in May







. So, I'll get those redone, plus some others. She also gave me Provera to take for 10 days to see if I have a period or not. So we'll wait & see what these tests say, and if the Provera works.

It went well!


----------



## ShwarmaQueen (Mar 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wild~blossom* 
My appointment went great!! I picked a good doctor! When we were discussing the # of kids I have & DD still nursing, she was saying she nursed her youngest until he was 4 1/2







: !!

Anyway, she was looking in my file, and there were no results of my bloodwork I had done by an endocrinologist back in May







. So, I'll get those redone, plus some others. She also gave me Provera to take for 10 days to see if I have a period or not. So we'll wait & see what these tests say, and if the Provera works.

It went well!

Wow that's awesome!

Now I'll have to MDC-stalk you until you're pg!


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShwarmaQueen* 
Wow that's awesome!

Now I'll have to MDC-stalk you until you're pg!









LOL!! I'll keep ya updated







.

At least she said there was something wrong somewhere, either thyroid, adrenal, or female hormones. So hopefully this is the start of my road to wellness







:.


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

OK, I've had 2 doses of the Provera, and I am starting to feel like crap! I'm having cramps (no discharge though), moodiness, and slight nausea. I'm hoping that this is a good sign!

I'm sure I'll end up with a huge mess of a period that will be a flood. Better stock up on pads now!


----------



## ShwarmaQueen (Mar 28, 2008)

Get ready! Ugh...I have such a love-hate relationship with periods!!!


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShwarmaQueen* 
Get ready! Ugh...I have such a love-hate relationship with periods!!!

LOL, DH said I'm probably the only woman who WANTS to have a period







. I stocked up on the most absorbant pads the store had, just in case.


----------



## Hesperia (Sep 3, 2007)

Did AF show?

And, I have always loved the feeling of getting my period. Something that makes me feel all woman and so connected, granted, moody and snappy, but all woman!


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hesperia* 
Did AF show?

And, I have always loved the feeling of getting my period. Something that makes me feel all woman and so connected, granted, moody and snappy, but all woman!

Not yet, I still have 7 more doses to take, so I'd expect it in about 2 weeks or so.


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

: SUCCESS!!!! I am bleeding today!! It just started, and I'm also having a bunch of cramps. Not complaining though, as I hope this is good news for me.


----------



## abrownga (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't know if you have thought about it, but with every child it seems like a womans body give hormones easier, and stays in prego mode for longer. It may just be your body taking a small breather trying to prepare for your next little one. Even with all the dr.'s these days, a woman is still the best monitor for her own body.

I kept telling my dr there was something wrong with my parts down stairs when I was younger and up untill recently did I get one to actually listen to me and do what I asked.

Things that helped though:

Research your symptoms, (google it).

Make a list of possible problems, and there diagnosis course (ie blood test).

Go to a different dr and/or consider a midwife, they are really great at actually listening to women and trusting a woman to know her own body, plus they will give you answers or point you in the direction of a dr who will listen.

Most of all, don't get stressed, leave it in Gods hands, he gave you 6 babies and he may have a reason to make you wait a little while for the next one.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abrownga* 
I don't know if you have thought about it, but with every child it seems like a womans body give hormones easier, and stays in prego mode for longer. It may just be your body taking a small breather trying to prepare for your next little one. Even with all the dr.'s these days, a woman is still the best monitor for her own body.

I kept telling my dr there was something wrong with my parts down stairs when I was younger and up untill recently did I get one to actually listen to me and do what I asked.

Things that helped though:

Research your symptoms, (google it).

Make a list of possible problems, and there diagnosis course (ie blood test).

Go to a different dr and/or consider a midwife, they are really great at actually listening to women and trusting a woman to know her own body, plus they will give you answers or point you in the direction of a dr who will listen.

Most of all, don't get stressed, leave it in Gods hands, he gave you 6 babies and he may have a reason to make you wait a little while for the next one.

Hope this helps.

Yeah, I keep telling myself that good things come to those who wait, but the waiting is so hard







.

I really like this doctor I found. She is very smart, and very AP in her ways. I will see her for everything from now on.


----------

